# Golden ratio in PS



## Dmitri (Aug 14, 2012)

I know that there is no way to get an overlay in Photoshop like they have in Lightroom, and I know how to get a 'rule of thirds' grid.

but does anyone know of any filters/plug-ins/whatever to act as an overlay in PS to give us what Adobe won't?

Thanks


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2012)

You can have a Golden Ratio crop overlay in Photoshop. Just set the crop grid to the proper % for Phi - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phi.


----------

